# Qui d'entre nous penses-tu ignorer (de) / (être) ignorant de ces choses ?



## olivier68

Bonsoir,

Désolé... je n'ai pas su quel titre explicite mettre à mon fil.

La qestion est la suivante, à savoir... est-ce que le syntaxe française est correcte
dans les phrases suivantes :

1- "Qui d'entre nous penses-tu ignorer ces choses ?"
2- "Qui d'entre nous penses-tu ignorer de ces choses ?"
3- "Qui d'entre nous penses-tu être ignorant de ces choses ?"

Merci,

Olivier


----------



## Bezoard

Je suppose qu'en 2, vous voulez dire "ignorant" et non "ignorer".


----------



## olivier68

En fait... non... en 2, j'entends explicitement "ignorer" (et entre nous... c'est bien là un des cœurs de la question ;-)))

Mais du coup... je rajoute un "4" :

4- "Qui d'entre nous penses-tu ignorant de ces choses ?"


----------



## Bezoard

Pour moi la 4 est correcte, la 3 aussi, la 2 non, et la 1 me paraît d'une syntaxe ambiguë.
Pourquoi pas une 5, correcte :
_Qui d'entre nous penses-tu qui ignore ces choses ?_


----------



## olivier68

J'avoue être un peu d'accord avec 4 & 3 comme étant potentiellement correctes. Et 2 comme incorrecte.
Pour la 1... comme vous... je sèche.

Pour la 5 que vous proposez... je veux bien vous suivre... mais j'ai quand même un doute qui se rapproche de la 1.
Faut-il répéter le pronom ou pas... c'est bien là aussi, la question.


----------



## Oddmania

J'avoue qu'il m'a fallu lire la troisième version avant de comprendre les deux premières ! En lisant le début de la n°1 ("Qui d'entre nous penses-tu ignorer..."), je m'attendais à ce que le sens soit "Qui crois-tu être en train d'ignorer ?", et tout est devenu confus quand me yeux se sont posés sur "ces choses".

Je ne pense pas que le français permette une telle gymnastique syntaxique. Je préférais volontiers "_Qui d'entre nous, à ton avis _OU_ selon toi, ignore ces choses ?_".


----------



## olivier68

Bonsoir Oddmania,

C'est bien la solution vers laquelle je tends finalement afin d'éviter trop de gymnastique.
Cela dit, votre première lecture de la première phrase n'est pas inexacte, au niveau du sens.


----------



## Gérard Napalinex

La confusion semble perdurer, à cause me semble-t-il de l'infinitif utilisé, dont le sujet est perçu spontanément comme étant le sujet principal 
Qui parmi nous crois-tu amuser = c'est toi qui penses amuser qqun

Or le sens recherché par olivier68 est plutôt
Qui parmi nous penses-tu (être) ignorant de ces choses


----------



## Maître Capello

Aucune des phrases où _penses-tu_ est suivi d'un infinitif transitif comme _ignorer_ n'est correcte car elles supposent que _tu_ serait le sujet de cet infinitif alors que ce doit être _nous_. Comparer avec la phrase suivante, qui a un autre sens :

0. _Qui d'entre nous penses-tu ignorer ?_ (= _Parmi nous, qui penses-tu ignorer ?_ → _Qui penses-tu que *tu* vas ignorer_ et non : _Qui penses-tu que *nous* allons ignorer ?_)

1. _Qui d'entre nous penses-tu ignorer ces choses ?_ 
2. _Qui d'entre nous penses-tu ignorer de ces choses ?_ 

C'est toutefois possible avec _être_, lequel peut d'ailleurs être omis :

3. _Qui d'entre nous penses-tu être ignorant de ces choses ?_ (si la réponse attendue est personne ou une seule personne)
3b. _Qui d'entre nous penses-tu être ignorant*s* de ces choses ?_ (si la réponse attendue est au moins deux personnes)
4. _Qui d'entre nous penses-tu ignorant de ces choses ?_
4b. _Qui d'entre nous penses-tu ignorant*s* de ces choses ?_

Et dans un style littéraire :

5. _Qui d'entre nous penses-tu qui ignore ces choses ?_
5b. _Qui d'entre nous penses-tu qui ignor*ons* ces choses ?_ (si le locuteur s'inclut dans le « nous »)
5c. _Qui d'entre nous penses-tu qui ignor*ent* ces choses ?_ (si le locuteur s'exclut du « nous »)


----------



## olivier68

Voilà qui est clair.
Un gros merci !


----------



## DrChen

Comme Oddmania j'opterais pour une tournure sans le verbe penser, qui favorise trop la confusion !
"Selon toi, qui parmi nous ignore ces choses ?"
"Qui parmi nous ignore ces choses selon toi ?"
"Parmi nous, qui ignore ces choses, selon toi ?"

Je m'amuse bien


----------



## Maître Capello

Oui, je reformulerais aussi en ce qui me concerne.

_Selon toi, qui parmi nous ignore ces choses ?_ 
_Qui parmi nous ignore ces choses selon toi ?_ 

Je n'aime en revanche pas vraiment votre dernière suggestion ni celle d'Oddmania car elles brisent par trop à mon goût le rythme de la phrase.


----------



## Gérard Napalinex

Maître Capello said:


> 5b. _Qui d'entre nous penses-tu qui ignor*ons* ces choses ?_ (si le locuteur s'inclut dans le « nous »)
> 5c. _Qui d'entre nous penses-tu qui ignor*ent* ces choses ?_ (si le locuteur s'exclut du « nous »)


Outre que la construction me paraît alambiquée, les accords verbaux (-ent, -ons) sont, je pense, d'authentiques barbarismes de conjugaison.
Imagine-t-on dire "Qui parmi nous penses-tu qui viendr*ons*" ?
Le "style littéraire" a bon dos, le pauvre 



Maître Capello said:


> le locuteur s'exclut du « nous »


Inédit !


----------



## Maître Capello

Gérard Napalinex said:


> Inédit !


Pas vraiment. Voir par exemple certains d'entre nous + accord du verbe.


----------



## Bezoard

Gérard Napalinex said:


> Outre que la construction me paraît alambiquée, les accords verbaux (-ent, -ons) sont, je pense, d'authentiques barbarismes de conjugaison.
> Imagine-t-on dire "Qui parmi nous penses-tu qui viendr*ons*" ?
> Le "style littéraire" a bon dos, le pauvre


Autant la phrase 5 ne me pose pas de problème, malgré son parfum _très_ littéraire, autant les propositions 5b et 5c me semblent, sinon incorrectes, du moins assez désagréables à l'oreille. Une raison en est que le "qui" relatif a pour antécédent le  "qui" pronom interrogatif sujet, et que d'une manière générale, un tel pronom régit l'accord à la 3e personne du singulier. Un chroniqueur de langue écrit :


> La grammaire nous rappelle que « _qui_ ne porte pas les marques du genre et du nombre » et que « les mots qui s'accordent avec ce pronom se mettent d'ordinaire au masculin singulier, genre et nombre indifférenciés – ce qui est normal, puisque dans la plupart des cas on ignore le sexe et le nombre des êtres au sujet desquels on interroge » (Grevisse) ; que « _qui_ interrogatif est ordinairement du masculin singulier » (Thomas) ; que « _qui_, pronom interrogatif, s'emploie le plus souvent au masculin singulier » (Girodet) ; que « _qui_, pronom interrogatif, (...) est généralement du masculin singulier » (Hanse).


Bon, il est clair que ces "ordinairement" et "généralement" laissent entrevoir qu'il  y a quelques exceptions, mais celles-ci sont souvent assez mal vues dans des constructions relativement simples, et sont tout simplement difficilement admissibles dans des constructions tarabiscotées comme celles qui nous occupent.

Cela dit, il va de soi qu'à toutes ces structures compliquées, je préfère certaines des reformulations proposées, mais celles-ci sont un peu hors-sujet puisqu'il ne s'agissait pas de réécrire mais de s'interroger sur la correction des phrases initiales.


----------



## Maître Capello

Bezoard said:


> le "qui" pronom interrogatif sujet


Le _qui_ initial n'est pas un pronom interrogatif sujet mais *objet*. Le sujet est en effet _tu_.

Cela dit, je ne dirais pas non plus la phrase 5b ni la 5c ; c'était juste pour jeter un peu d'huile sur le feu !


----------



## Bezoard

Oui, parfaitement, pronom interrogatif *objet*, désolé. Je me suis mélangé les pinceaux à cause de l'huile ! Mais finalement, on est d'accord !

Le fait qu'il soit objet renforce d'ailleurs mon argument. En effet :


> *§* Qui - objet direct
> 
> _qui désignera-t-on ?
> qui as-tu vu ?_
> 
> Du point de vue de l'accord,* l'objet direct *_*qui*_* se comporte toujours en masculin singulier. *



Le pronom interrogatif - qui, que, quoi


----------



## Maître Capello

Bezoard said:


> Le fait qu'il soit objet renforce d'ailleurs mon argument.


Non, pourquoi cela changerait-il quoi que ce soit ? Le fait qu'il soit sujet ou objet n'y change rien : l'accord au féminin ou au pluriel est certes rare mais possible dans les deux cas :

_Vous êtes quatre, mais je ne peux prendre que deux personnes à la fois dans ma barque. Qui traverseront les premiers ?_

_— J'ai reconnu une de nos amies.
— Qui as-tu reconnue ?_

Quoi qu'il en soit, même en considérant que le pronom interrogatif _qui_ est neutre, donc masculin singulier, le pronom relatif _qui_ qui suit peut prendre _nous_ comme antécédent, par syllepse.


----------



## Bezoard

Maître Capello said:


> Non, pourquoi cela changerait-il quoi que ce soit ? Le fait qu'il soit sujet ou objet n'y change rien : l'accord au féminin ou au pluriel est certes rare mais possible dans les deux cas :
> _Vous êtes quatre, mais je ne peux prendre que deux personnes à la fois dans ma barque. Qui traverseront les premiers ?_
> 
> _— J'ai reconnu une de nos amies.
> — Qui as-tu reconnue ?_



Je ne nie pas qu'il y ait une certaine logique là-dessous mais l'usage ne suit pas cette logique et la plupart des grammairiens s'opposent à ces extensions hasardeuses.
Par exemple, Girodet écrit :


> On ne pourrait écrire, s'il s'agit d'une femme : *_Qui est venue ?_ On tournera autrement : _Laquelle est venue ?_ ou _Quelle femme, quelle jeune fille est venue ?_ ou Quelle _personne est venue ?_ De même, on ne peut écrire : *_Qui sont venus ?_



Il est donc clair qu'on préférera écrire :
_Qui traverseront les premiers ?
Qui traversera en premier ?_

et

_— Qui as-tu reconnue ?
— Qui as-tu reconnu ?_


----------



## Gérard Napalinex

Bezoard said:


> Il est donc clair qu'on préférera écrire :
> _Qui traverseront les premiers ?
> Qui traversera en premier ?_
> et
> _— Qui as-tu reconnue ?
> — Qui as-tu reconnu ?_


En effet !... et pour tout dire: à tel point que les propostions avec accord du verbe seront sans doute fréquemment considérées comme de purs barbarismes.

Transmettez mes respects à ce M.Girodet, qui a toute ma sympathie admirative


----------



## olivier68

Mea culpa... j'ignorais, en posant la question, que l'affaire s'avérerait si complexe et sujette à si fortes discussions !


----------



## Maître Capello

Bezoard said:


> Je ne nie pas qu'il y ait une certaine logique là-dessous mais l'usage ne suit pas cette logique


Je ne parlais pas vraiment de l'usage… Je ne faisais que contredire votre commentaire selon lequel le fait que _qui_ soit objet plutôt que sujet viendrait renforcer votre argument !


----------



## Bezoard

Vous êtes taquin mais votre taquinerie s'exerce à tort. On trouve quelques exemples dans les grammaires de "qui" sujet accordé au féminin et/ou au pluriel (Voir par exemple Grevisse, Le Bon Usage, 12e édition, §701), je n'en trouve pas avec "qui" objet ; j'ai même mis dans mon message 18 la référence d'une grammaire qui est formelle sur ce point. Allez, donnez-moi des sources incontestables sur la réalité de cet usage que vous prétendez possible, citez-moi quelques phrases de bons auteurs.


----------



## Maître Capello

Vous parlez à nouveau d'usage…  Je parle de syntaxe et de logique grammaticale. Le commentaire de Grevisse est général et doit pouvoir s'appliquer à _qui_ sujet ou objet, même s'il ne donne en effet pas d'exemple pour ce dernier cas (_Le Bon Usage_, § 437, b) :


> Le pronom interrogatif _qui_, d'ordinaire masculin singulier, est féminin ou pluriel lorsque la situation l'exige.



Quand le genre et le nombre de la ou des personnes représentées par _qui_ ne fait aucun doute, l'accord devient parfaitement admissible et je me garderais bien de le condamner.

Marie à Anne, se disputant pour savoir de laquelle Jean s'est entiché :
_Qui a-t-il emmené*e* au cinéma ? Toi ou moi ? Qui a-t-il invité*e* au restaurant ? Toi ou moi ? C'est donc bien moi qu'il aime._​


Bezoard said:


> j'ai même mis dans mon message 18 la référence d'une grammaire qui et formelle sur ce point


La belle affaire…  Sur combien de sites ou blogs du même acabit n'est-il pas dit que le pronom interrogatif _qui_ ne s'accorde *jamais*, même en tant que sujet ? Or ne venons-nous pas justement de voir que cet accord est possible dans certains cas ? Il nous faut des références autrement plus sérieuses pour affirmer péremptoirement que l'accord n'est jamais possible lorsque _qui_ est objet. Qu'il soit rare est une chose ; qu'il soit impossible ou inacceptable en est une autre.


----------



## Bezoard

> Il nous faut des références autrement plus sérieuses pour affirmer péremptoirement que l'accord n'est jamais possible lorsque _qui_ est objet. Qu'il soit rare est une chose ; qu'il soit impossible ou inacceptable en est une autre.


Je ne sais pas qui a affirmé péremptoirement quoi que ce soit ! Un peu plus haut, j'ai dit : «  les propositions 5b et 5c me semblent, sinon incorrectes, du moins assez désagréables à l'oreille. » Rien de péremptoire là-dedans. J'ai aussi dit que ces façons de dire ne sont pas dans l'usage, car  oui, moi, je parle d'usage et vous de théorie. Fort bien, j'ai d'ailleurs reconnu plus haut la logique qu'il y avait dans ces accords, car c'est une évidence. Mais la langue française n'est pas nécessairement logique. Je crois que nos positions sont claires, à l'un comme à l'autre !


----------



## olivier68

Pax [omnibus] hominibus bonae voluntatis !

Je rajoute explicitement le_ omnibus_.


----------

